
ASUS settles FTC charges over insecure home routers and cloud services - acdha
https://www.ftc.gov/news-events/press-releases/2016/02/asus-settles-ftc-charges-insecure-home-routers-cloud-services-put
======
acdha
Title edited to fit 80 character limit

The part which I found most interesting:

> The proposed consent order will require ASUS to establish and maintain a
> comprehensive security program subject to independent audits for the next 20
> years.

We've certainly seen plenty of devices shipped with admin/admin or security
bypasses but I don't recall seeing that kind of long timeframe for security
negligence before.

